# DALL-E 2 Art



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (May 18, 2022)

Hi All, I just saw an excellent video that talks about a new artificial intelligent program called DALL E-2 which can draw anything that you can describe. While it might seem at first it is just photoshopping images together it is apparently drawing it almost pixel by pixel.






Note that right now you can only get access through their website, either pay or go on the waiting list. While this of course won't be able to compete directly with an absolute top tier artist for me it is really impressive how far this has come. So what do the artists here think, will you be replaced by an AI within the next 5 years? In my opinion this seems like one step closer to the singularity, your job will get automated it is just a matter of when.

Also note that they also don't allow NSFW stuff to be drawn so that will at least protect some of the furry artists from getting automated 

Edit: This AI would also destroy everyone at pictionary


----------



## LameFox (May 19, 2022)

It looks more like something artists will use and then refine rather than be replaced by. That said, I'm sure you can automate pretty much anything eventually, assuming human society lasts that long.


----------



## Yastreb (Jun 4, 2022)

I think this is a prime example of the hype cycle:






Sure the pictures are great if you only look at them for ten seconds, but if you take a good close look at the details usually you find out that either there are no details or they are the same kind of uncanny nightmare fuel you might find in thispersondoesnotexist. Even in those pictures they show on the video I saw a lot of disfigured hands.

Another important question is if the AI can draw something that meets complicated requirements. In all the examples it takes a prompt of a few words and just runs with it and improvizes. You can say "draw an anthro animal of this species", but can you say "draw my fursona, reference sheet here"?



Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Also note that they also don't allow NSFW stuff to be drawn so that will at least protect some of the furry artists from getting automated


I really wouldn't stress this point. *IF* this turns out to be practical compared to traditional commissions, someone will very soon make a version that does NSFW. If there is demand, there will be supply.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2022)

I wish I had a better understanding of black-box artificial intelligence approaches. 

No I don't think this rooboot or other neural network codes are going to steal all of the jobs. 
Very interesting though. 

an aside, some people use neural networks to construct derived variables in science. e.g. it's very hard to measure animal biomass in the field, and you can employ neural networks to construct an estimate based on sparse available data and environmental variables causally related to animal presence. 

I don't personally like these approaches a whole lot because unless you're very smart they can be treated as intractable, and it can make people's analytical methods more difficult to understand than they already are.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 6, 2022)

On the waitlist for it, was excited at first. Now I’m starting to doubt I will eventually get access, especially after learning invites are not on a “first come, first serve” basis. And if that weren’t enough, there’s rumors of an hours-long orientation over Zoom I might need to be present for to get access. I’m asking for access to a software program, not applying for a job.

There’s always the official release though, if it ever comes.

But I do think it will be good for inspiration at the very least. I just hope my ideas don’t violate its content policies (and they’re nothing lewd or violent).


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> On the waitlist for it, was excited at first. Now I’m starting to doubt I will eventually get access, especially after learning invites are not on a “first come, first serve” basis. And if that weren’t enough, there’s rumors of an hours-long orientation over Zoom I might need to be present for to get access. I’m asking for access to a software program, not applying for a job.
> 
> There’s always the official release though, if it ever comes.
> 
> But I do think it will be good for inspiration at the very least. I just hope my ideas don’t violate its content policies (and they’re nothing lewd or violent).



If you attend an orientation I'd find it interesting to know how they avoid people submitting requests for vile images. Do they pre-approve users after they have agreed not to, does the text get parsed through a filter, does the final image get analysed to ensure it's not pornographic?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 7, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> If you attend an orientation I'd find it interesting to know how they avoid people submitting requests for vile images. Do they pre-approve users after they have agreed not to, does the text get parsed through a filter, does the final image get analysed to ensure it's not pornographic?


I wouldn’t know.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jun 9, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I wouldn’t know.


As far as I could tell they basically just have a word block on the input so for example the name of all political figures, NSFW terms or other things just get flagged and not run.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 10, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> Sure the pictures are great if you only look at them for ten seconds, but if you take a good close look at the details usually you find out that either there are no details or they are the same kind of uncanny nightmare fuel


This very much. Also, might be just my own impression, but the whole images tend to have a tenuous uncanny/unsettling quality which is hard to pinpoint but it's there. Maybe it's the "technique", the way in which AI "paints" the image, with quite unnatural strokes. Or maybe the entirety shows itself as a product of non-human "mind". In any case, these images are good as a curiosity but I wouldn't want them on my wall.


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)

I like messing around with Dall-E Mini, but I wish the actual thing was available to the public. It's better for meme images as it is at the moment, or you know, like funny combinations of ideas. PS2 furries at a psytrance festival

actually giving it 'some object/person in the style of [artist]' gives some really interesting results. Even Dall-E Mini. I imagine Dall-E2 would be mind-blowing with that


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jul 27, 2022)

my friend got access to Dall-E and he made some pictures for me

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48221797/ https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48221815/ https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48221836/ https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48243956/ https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48243971/ https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48243991/


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 27, 2022)

Frisky17532 said:


> actually giving it 'some object/person in the style of [artist]' gives some really interesting results. Even Dall-E Mini. I imagine Dall-E2 would be mind-blowing with that





It really works!


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 27, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> It really works!


In the third picture the fox looks like its trying to look like a lamp post.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm afraid to submit suggestions because I won't be able to stop myself doing things like 'sonic and tails finally kiss'.


----------

